# How to get this Kate Hudson hair look??



## MaskedBeauty (Nov 7, 2009)

Not sure if I posted this in the right section. Feel free to move it to wherever. I want to know how to get hair like kate hudson has in this picture?? Let me know any suggestions you ladies may have. Thank you in advance!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 7, 2009)

i think if you use a straightener or a curler but curl your hair away from your face you will get a similar look. make sure you use heat protecting spray though so your hair does not get damaged and also make sure that you use a fixing spray so that the curls hold.


----------



## Gorgeous (Nov 18, 2009)

i have the same hair type as kate hudson, all i do is apply anti-frizz serum you can use a leave-in conditioner or any kind of holding products (not too much because it's a natural look and it will get crunchy with too much hold) i take sections of my hair after towel drying it (i leave it in a towel turban for a few minutes while i moisturize and what not) and i twist it away from my face, i let it dry naturally and my results are just like kate hudsons.. though if you don't naturally have curly/wavy type hair this probably won't work as well.. i would suggest taking a curling iron and curling sections away from your face (if you curl towards your face you will close it off) don't leave the iron on the hair for too long the curls will become too tight, hope this helps!


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Nov 18, 2009)

I was also thinking of trying one of those 3 barrel curling irons that are supposed to give you waves. Do you ladies think that would give me the same look as the pic above??


----------



## billy_cakes (Nov 19, 2009)

a three barrell waver does not give this effect. its more of a crimed waved look if you use those.

to do this i would blow dry hair smooth, then use a varity or different curls in layers. on the bottom half id use a straightner to create that looser/softer curl and keep the length and then on the top layer i would use a clipless curler and wrap the hair around it in a direction thats away from the face.

when its all done i would spray with a sea spray or salt spray to create a matte texture in the hair and give it a good shake out


----------



## Nereida (Nov 19, 2009)

i tryed to curl my hair like this but if you have really straight hair it won`t work. soon as i steped out of the house it was flat again.... :-(


----------



## yamaha1love (Apr 11, 2012)

I have the new 3 barrel curling iron absolutely looks identical to her hair! it's worth it.


----------

